# K2 just doesn't seem to care



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

I had some of the worst luck the other day skiing... My 189 k2 hellbent snapped at the tip. My local shop contacted them today and they said they wont sell me a single ski. Does anyone out there have any idea what to do? i thought K2 would stand behind their product..Rossi always did.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Teton Gravity Research dot com, has a sticky thread in the gear swap for 1/2 pair ski's, binders, etc.

Shouldn't be too hard to find, there's even a 189 Hellbent on there, just got to look.

I'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

bobuilds i looked on there and even put a post up..all i could find were 179 could you give me the link to the 89's..thankyou


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

might of been 179, I will look again.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*found it*

go to tgr Dynastar Legnd Pro's with Salomon 920's, Fritch Freerides, 1! 189 Hellbent - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Sucks to loose your rocker!!! The BC is just not the same with out it..

Also if you are lookin to get away from k2 - lib tech has some narrow ass snowboards with rocker - they make great snowboards and stand behind their product.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

thanks for the help...i looked into TGR and im trying to contact that guy..and those lib techs look sweet. Maybe I can trade them one hellbent for a pair.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

So still no luck finding a ski. I called K2 warranty department and they put me through to the head of the department....not even a phone call back.. WTF... I cant believe such a huge contributor to the ski industry has such incredibly poor customer service. Not even a phone call...Im not looking for free anything, i want to pay for a replacement....I just want some help!


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to ski K2s in the mid 90s and I always had a problem with them delaminating and the tips seperating. 

Have not skied them since I broke two pairs.

Albeit, I was jumping and pulling spread eagles on Icy Wisconsin hills.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

they might not have any replacements laying around. given the current state of affairs in the retail sector, i'm guessing that they're not turning out skis left and right. they're probably glad that they could unload the ones they had on hand at the beginning of the season....does suck that you can't even get a call back.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

danimal said:


> So still no luck finding a ski. I called K2 warranty department and they put me through to the head of the department....not even a phone call back.. WTF... I cant believe such a huge contributor to the ski industry has such incredibly poor customer service. Not even a phone call...Im not looking for free anything, i want to pay for a replacement....I just want some help!


Dan,
I definitely feel your frustration. If it's any consolation, ski companies don't make a ton of money even in the best of economic and ski conditions. 

1) I agree with the_dude that they may not have anything left to give you and may just be stoked to have sold through their inventory.
2) They may have also made severe administrative and overhead cutbacks, including customer service and warranty repair in the interests of staying afloat. Ignoring you may be a product of piles of warranty requests and not enough people to get through it.

This isn't a fun answer, but I'd suggest documenting every conversation NOW, and then give them a shout in April when the season is over. They might even give you a deal on '09 sticks. It's happened to others that I know.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

K2 actually called me back today. They said to send the skis back and they will see what they can do... Ill drop a line when i find out the outcome.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I hope you get your rocker back!!

I also am dealing with k2... I broke a boa on my boots and they said they sent me a new one a week ago and still wating.. Not a big deal I just duct tape the hell out of my boots and they still work.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I just got my boa in the mail this afternoon. NO more duct tape!!!


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

viva le revolution!


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Best news ever... K2 hooked up some skis.... they will be here tomorrow! 
Time to shred...ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Dude, first you post a negative thread title, then dis their warrantee dept for two pages and finally post your good news with not so much as a thank you. From multiple customers there were positive reports of K2 customer service. They are due a thank you thread cuz from your topic name, I would assume they were uncaring of customer satisfaction


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

True... K2 deserves a huge thank you... I posted negatively because initially they seemed as if they didn't care.. I think my local shop just talked to the wrong person. When I personally called and spoke with the head of the warranty department it was smooth sailing no problems and they really hooked me up. I didn't want to bad mouth anyone but they straight up ignored me and told me their was nothing they could do for me. It turns out they went above and beyond my expectations and hooked it up... You don't understand how grateful I am to K2 they really saved my winter. Thankyou K2!


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

danimal, sorry I came on a little strong, you took it well. K2 has always treated me well and most often, the blown edge/sidewall or bent ski was my fault. Most ski companies do not want to see their customers out full retail price if eating one pair will create goodwill and keep the customer loyal, unlike kayak manufacturers.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

here is a thought, and I am not being mean but, in my experiance local shops don't want you to have a warranty, they tell you your fucked and try to sell you more skis. In the past I have gone to the shops and to the mnfg co. I have ALWAYS done fine by my self dealing with the reps or the co. Not bashing any shops, but I belive that to be true.

Dan glad to hear you got your skis, now lets fire up the sleds and fuck some shit up!!!!!!!


----------

